# All over for us...



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well here we r nearly a year on from our info evening and we have been told they r not taking us to the next step !!

Load of crappy excuses not lost enough weight, cause df forgot that he had a conviction from 19 years ago 
They don't think I handle stress very we'll as I cried at the last meeting and we don't have an understanding of the care there children  will need 
They could have told us this in jan !!! 

Not sure what is next 

We r in Glasgow


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not sure what to say but try elsewhere? Xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh no!!! I am so sorry 😕😕 x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I second the try else where, be honest with them about this application, maybe be give it a little while and see how you can address the points/ answer them so that if you decide to try another agency you are able to show them why you think you initial agency was wrong.

Sorry thus has happened to you, but don't give up, use it to your advantage and make yourselves stronger candidates.

Good luck


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear that yes please do try elsewhere. 
If you're open and honest from the start it sounds like you can get on elsewhere. 
It must be hard not to cry when faced with this uncertainty, I would.
Very best of luck please let us know how you get on, really hoping to hear good news from you soon. Xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry Diane,

I'm also sorry I didn't reply to your email, been busy this end.  I only seem to get on here at work in the early mornings.

Right, I think you knew this might have been coming and to that end take it with a pinch of salt, this agency has been nothing but trouble for you, communication has been terrible and you need somewhere where they will be empathatic to your needs but also help and support you to become the best adopters you can be.

My advice would be to take a holiday, relax and have some time out (this will also show your new agency that you can think of other things as well as adoption), perhaps join a gym/keep fit group in your local area.  Get your DF involved too, make it a fun family thing.

Do some volunteering - do something whioch might be stresful for you - does working with the public do this (charity shops), etc. - Perhaps ask your GP about things that can help fight stress (I'll have a think too) and do them.

Then in say 2-3 months (or earlier if you feel ready) apply to another agency, I think someone recommended you one in another thread.
Write them a letter with the application explaining all that has happened, say what you have done since to answer some of the questions they had (gym, volunteering, etc).

Good luck, and you know where I am if you need more support (I'll email you my contact details, if you're on **).

Paul x


----------



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thankyou so much for all your kind comments 

It's still so raw 

We had both taken the weight issue on board and lost weight weight and were doing so on regular base but it wasn't enough 

I have taken the day of work as I work on the phones all day and everyone time I think bout it I get upset and cry


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Diane, I am so sorry how awful! However....we got turned down by LA a few years back and then got accepted by an agency so keep trying. It aint over by far. Be honest and open and try and accept all the feedback you have had and do something about each thing. Be positive! And keep trying! 
Xxx


----------



## Lindoprincess (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh dear. Mind you we got turned down on the basis that I got beaten up by a psycho ex over 20 years ago and that wasn't my fault.


----------

